
Ask HN: Would you find antipiracy telemetry intrusive? - EdwinLarkin
I am interested in how much revenue I am losing due to piracy. I have a pretty liberal pricing model and no DRM.
I dont enforce a strict license agreements and if the user decides to use the copy of the software on many more devices instead of buying a teams license i have no way of knowing.<p>I am trying to add more value to the more expensive team license so the customers can justify spending that kind of money.<p>However I would really like to know how much money I am losing because of piracy or people not really caring about the fair use of the license they bought.<p>I dont have a subscription model and I dont plan to introduce one.
======
bediger4000
Why, yes, I would find antipiracy telemetry intrusive, and I would avoid it at
almost all cost.

First: the "telemetry" will necessarily opaque, and I won't know what's being
returned to the "antipirates".

Second: the "telemetry" will be using network connections that I pay for, and
will almost certainly be a pig because the "antipirate" will have no
motivation to be careful.

Third: the "telemetry" will have bugs, bugs that will mysteriously take down
some of my network connections or hardware.

I will personally avoid all such rubbish attempts to make me bear more than my
share of the costs, and further, like installing ad blockers, I will do what I
can to thwart such "telemetry" on networks I control.

I relinquish my time.

------
wprapido
Absolutely!

